# Meadow canyon, and Corn Creek



## Ruger67

Was hunting turkeys this weekend, and was really impressed with the looks of the creek coming out of Meadow canyon, and corn creek up Kanosh canyon. Just wondering how the fishing is and whats in the creek, (Browns, cuts ), oh by the way the turkey hunting sucked.


----------



## rapalahunter

I haven't fished the creek coming out of meadow, but I've fished corn creek a few times. There are lots of browns in corn creek and some rainbows near the campground that get stocked every summer. (Never caught a cutt) It's overgrown for much of the creek so fly fishing it would be pretty hard, but spinners and worms work great. It's a lot of fun and it's a beautiful canyon.
Kanosh Canyon:









Corn Creek brown:









One note:
If you fish corn creek in the summer, be careful of rattlesnakes. I Ran across a couple during my last trip. :shock:


----------



## waltny

really like that shot of the brown, good looking fish and picture


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

Back in the day, (30 years ago) corn creek was an awesome fishery. I don't know exactly what happened but there used to be some monster browns in there.

My guess is the word got out and every big "German Brown" hunter ran down with a bucket of worms and cleaned the river out... :? So much has been the case with every Big Brown fishery in the state. :| Provo, Weber, Green, North fork, Corn Creek, Fish Creek, Price River, ...... I could go on all day.

I used to guide on the Provo and the Green back in the 80's when there were still a few big Browns left to catch. When a client would land a 20" plus fish the look on their face when I made them let it go was priceless. :shock: "You're making me Let it go!" -)O(- Most had no idea there was a slot limit, and many would have kept the fish anyway.

These days when I fish the Provo It's rare to catch a fish bigger than 16" The big ones are still in there but they are very few and far between.

Aaah, the good ol days...


----------



## Guns and Flies

Cool post RH, thanks for the pics. I have Corn Creek on my list of place I have always wanted to fish. Maybe one day. (not real excited about the snakes :shock: )


----------



## percheye

I was up Meadow creek canyon a couple of years ago and someone had made a deep pool out of tarps and twine at the top of the dirt road. I never fished it but it looked good.


----------



## rapalahunter

My wife's grandpa is from Kanosh. He said there was a flood that jacked everything up really bad. I think the DWR did some stuff to try and establish habitat again, but the creek is a far cry from what it was pre-flood. (So I'm told)


----------



## 2fishon

Corn Creek is still good fishing. There was a flood in '83 when the rest of the state flooded. There are still some really nice browns in there. I live very close, so I fish it quite a bit. It gets very overgrown in the summer time. Also, the places that are easy to access get hammered. Very few rainbows.

Meadow Creek gets down to very little water in the summer time. I have never caught any decent fish there and don't fish it very often.

Chalk Creek- the stream up Fillmore canyon is pretty good fishing. It's mostly cutts.


----------



## Ruger67

Thanks Everyone... I've heard about the snakes, and I've heard theirs a lot of them. The creeks both looked over grown but man their was some good holes to be fished, I'm going down next Wed. and Thurs. to hunt turkeys so I'll give them a try during the day.


----------



## PBH

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Back in the day, (30 years ago) corn creek was an awesome fishery. I don't know exactly what happened but there used to be some monster browns in there.
> 
> My guess is the word got out and every big "German Brown" hunter ran down with a bucket of worms and cleaned the river out... :?


I think i have a better theory than that.

Corn Creek used to be very susceptible to flash floods. Frequent floods kept fish numbers relatively low. Fewer fish per mile = bigger fish.

A number of years ago (20 years?) a bunch of gradient control work was done on the river to help control these frequent floods. The result? Better survival rate of brown trout. The brown trout have done very well in Corn Creek, and as a result population numbers have grown significantly -- which ends up bringing down the average size fish.

Probably the best thing to have happen if you want bigger fish would be to eliminate the majority of the fish. Corn Creek is far enough away from major cities that overharvest of the brown trout population is not a significant threat (or a significant control) of population density. A better solution would be for a big flash flood to come through and wipe out half the fish!

It's a good fishery regardless of the size of fish.


----------



## Ruger67

Just got back from Fillmore, Hunting Turkeys and yes I was SUCCESSFULL today. It was fun but I caught 2 nice browns out of Meadow creek, but the creek is a touch high because of run off. And Corn Creek is high and really dirty from run off, and didn't even get to fish it. Looking forward to going back down later in the spring and early summer...


----------

